# does any 1 miss the 90's??



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

looking through some old pictures today and i really miss the 90's early 2000's things seemed much easier and more relaxed and everyone in general was alot nicer/ easier to talk to, nowadays it seems like everyones in a never ending struggle and peoples personalitys come off quite sour and the world in general seems like not a very nice place, or has it always been this way??


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

wouldnt know if the world was better in the 90's lol biggest problems i ever faced was the teacher telling my mum i was naughty at the end of the day in primary school.

yes i was a little lad in the 90's lol


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah,i do.Most of all the music culture..


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

I do, but I think its because I was younger then and having the time of my life. Now Im older and a lot more cynical about life. I think the society only really wants young people in it. Everything is geared towards the younger generation. It probably always has been, but now Im not in the younger generation, I can see it lol. Happy Memories though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes in ways because I was a young boy.

I miss the movies, the music, looking forward to all the little things, theme parks, coming home from school to bacon sandwiches and a mug of coffee.

Not caring what I looked like.

Not feeling the pressure to get in shape or make money etc... or try to be good at anything just go to school, play, come home, eat, play some more, bed. Was an awesome time even if it was filled with quite a bit of shyt. You tend to not think about that when looking back and only remember the good times. More of a sense of community also, my close in my estate everyone got along and did so much together was awesome.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

TBH I miss the 80's a lot more than the 90's but I reckon 90's was unsane loving dating cheatting game with girls at school lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Late 90's early 2000's, i was in secondary school. Looking back, i really miss those days. However, i was a massively fat cvnt, and now i'm in the best shape of my life, and getting fitter. I do wish i could go back to mid 90's and tell myself to stop eating so fvcking much :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

can't remember coz I was to fuked out of my head at acid parties but at least something stuck with us over the years I remember having it on a T-shirt


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Miss 90's big time. Best year for music in my opinion was 91


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i miss the music and the artists Captain jack , scooter, dr bombay , and songs like im blue , mombo number 5 , those where the days where britney spears was actually hot.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I loved driving in the 90s it was the mk1 and 2 astra gte days and old school pharma gear for me..not a care in the world lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Parts of the 90's were good for me. But in 2000 I separated from the ex, & it wasn't good. These days though, everybody is struggling to keep afloat, & I think that there's much more aggresive behaviour than there was.

We are going through terrible times financially, look at how the prices keep on & on rising, but wages don't. It's bound to make people agitated. The UK economy is in a far worse state than 'Dave' is letting on, & many people believe it's 'building up to something'.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

cars were better back then


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah getting ****ed on sh!te drinks like, hooch, mad dog, blast aways and the mk1 wkds. Music was good back then old school dance, ntrance, prodigy and the evolution of Indy music.

Also didn't give a flying fcuk back then.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Terry Venables dosnt lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

achilles88 said:


> looking through some old pictures today and i really miss the 90's early 2000's things seemed much easier and more relaxed and everyone in general was alot nicer/ easier to talk to, nowadays it seems like everyones in a never ending struggle and peoples personalitys come off quite sour and the world in general seems like not a very nice place, or has it always been this way??


Toataly agree... I think things were more relax in the 90's...although I spent most of the mid to late 90's clubbing, dj'ing off my t!ts on rec drugs....so that might have something to do with it:lol:


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

I was thinking the same just a few weeks ago.... I buzzed off trance and hard house. 99-01 I hit it hard in manchester for 2 years every weekend. RIP Tangled @ Phoenix. Fell in love... with E.

Now a decade later with 2 kids (1 with autism), a mortgage, and moaning mrs, fun seems to be distant memory. Now its all about being sensible... or at least trying.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

also remember Power rangers was all the rage back then :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

beanpole said:


> I was thinking the same just a few weeks ago.... I buzzed off trance and hard house. 99-01 I hit it hard in manchester for 2 years every weekend. RIP Tangled @ Phoenix. Fell in love... with E.
> 
> Now a decade later with 2 kids (1 with autism), a mortgage, and moaning mrs, fun seems to be distant memory. Now its all about being sensible... or at least trying.


responsibility kills fun


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> responsibility kills fun


Aye sure does. Think I will get that on a tshirt


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

beanpole said:


> I was thinking the same just a few weeks ago.... I buzzed off trance and hard house. 99-01 I hit it hard in manchester for 2 years every weekend. RIP Tangled @ Phoenix. Fell in love... with E.
> 
> Now a decade later with 2 kids (1 with autism), a mortgage, and moaning mrs, fun seems to be distant memory. Now its all about being sensible... or at least trying.


Dude you make it sound like you died life gets boring later in life but hey atleast you have a family that cares and most likely loves you mate, so be happy with what life has given you every moment as a family even the bad moments are a blessing


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Dude you make it sound like you died life gets boring later in life but hey atleast you have a family that cares and most likely loves you mate, so be happy with what life has given you every moment as a family even the bad moments are a blessing


I love the fact that I have a beautiful healthy family.. and we have great fun together...and wouldnt be with out them..

But sometimes miss... waking up and not having to think about anyone but myself....going out clubbing (drinking ) and not thinking about looking after the kids the next day with a hangover!!! Not putting everyone before myself


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I love the fact that I have a beautiful healthy family.. and we have great fun together...and wouldnt be with out them..
> 
> But sometimes miss... waking up and not having to think about anyone but myself....going out clubbing (drinking ) and not thinking about looking after the kids the next day with a hangover!!! Not putting everyone before myself


im the on the other end of the scale their mate drinking just bores me and you can`t get any good drugs here just crappy blended out utter sh!t, so partying has just gotten so boring for me. i want responsibility & i want to be able to take care of someone. Had enough of hangovers and random pussy.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> im the on the other end of the scale their mate drinking just bores me and you can`t get any good drugs here just crappy blended out utter sh!t, so partying has just gotten so boring for me. i want responsibility & i want to be able to take care of someone. Had enough of hangovers and random pussy.


Mate we all want what we cant have, or havent got...

As for drinking!! in all Honesty I much prefer recreational drugs as my buzz.... but I gave them up for my family... you cant spend 2 or 3 days on a come down! when you have a family to look after


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

80s yes to young to care good films 90s I was skinny spotty teenager isn't it funny how all the hot girls from school r now dogs with lots of kids and the plain janes r good looking successful girls u would look twice at would t giv u time of day now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Mate we all want what we cant have, or havent got...
> 
> As for drinking!! in all Honesty I much prefer recreational drugs as my buzz.... but I gave them up for my family... you cant spend 2 or 3 days on a come down! when you have a family to look after


the comedown is horrible it can last for a week if i have good drugs the comedown from Speed is the worst IMO.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol yeh thats because i was a kid back then

its like people tell you enjoy those years while you can cuz there the best years of ur life


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Every day, i miss everything about the 90's. my childhood

Everything is **** now, musics ****, fashions are ****, cars are ****, petrol prices are ****, the economy is **** the price of a pint is ****, the price for me to get into london and back is now ****, TV is ****, theres no 'the big breakfast' tv programme to wake up to or the fast show, now weve got reality tv which is ****, xfactor is ****, the people who but hug the x factor are ****

EVERYTHING is ****. **** **** ****

**** this world, ****ing ****y **** hole.

:beer:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

This got brought home to me big time last weekend went to a 'old skool' revival night the music was wicked but the entire atmosphere was soooo different i didnt really enjoy it tbh. 95-2001 best years of my life! Them I can remember anyway!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> This got brought home to me big time last weekend went to a 'old skool' revival night the music was wicked but the entire atmosphere was soooo different i didnt really enjoy it tbh. 95-2001 best years of my life! Them I can remember anyway!


You cant beat old skool, in a club. Its a shame now that you only here naff RnB and poor hip hop in clubs, its ****ing ****

Give me some Shamen anyday


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> the comedown is horrible it can last for a week if i have good drugs the comedown from *Speed is the worst IMO*.


GREAT BUZZ THO... AND GREAT FOR S*X WITH THE MISSES ALL NIGHT


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OR WITH ANYONES MISSES:laugh:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

No.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

What a decade for me.

Spent the early part off my head, on countless adventures, lads holidays, weekends away with football and trying to screw as many girls as possible.

At the end of the the decade i was married and had our first child on the way.

Bizarre!!!!!


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 30, 2012)

*No.....*

But I do miss the late 70's and early 80's, the music was Northern soul and still is but then we had the energy to dance the night away. Women galore and people were less likely to stab you to death in a punch up.

Halcyon days indeed sadly long gone but never forgotten.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> GREAT BUZZ THO... AND GREAT FOR S*X WITH THE MISSES ALL NIGHT


yeah but take to much and get a speed cawk then Coke is alot better IMHO, with coke i can last for as long as i wanna fawk


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

why is this in the welcome lounge ?

this thread will be deleted bad boy!!!!


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I HATED the 90s, here's to the future...


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

9inchesofheaven said:


> I HATED the 90s, here's to the future...


yer lets all meet up in the year 2000 wont it be strange when were all fully grown!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

One word..

*RAVE*


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i miss anytime other than fcuking now in this country......its way worse off than it was then.

better music,better everything


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> yeah but take to much and get a speed cawk then Coke is alot better IMHO, with coke i can last for as long as i wanna fawk


but.......its about as big as a walnut whip for me pmsl!!!

and most other people probs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

barrettmma said:


> but.......its about as big as a walnut whip for me pmsl
> 
> and most other people probs


NO JUST YOU :lol:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> Every day, i miss everything about the 90's. my childhood
> 
> Everything is **** now, musics ****, fashions are ****, cars are ****, petrol prices are ****, the economy is **** the price of a pint is ****, the price for me to get into london and back is now ****, TV is ****, theres no 'the big breakfast' tv programme to wake up to or the fast show, now weve got reality tv which is ****, xfactor is ****, the people who but hug the x factor are ****
> 
> ...


that x2......porn is a little better though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

TELEVISION PROGRAMMES....

game on

only fools and horse

red dwarf

the fast show


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Oasis

Blur

Gatecrasher.

E's

Coke.

Euro 96.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

FAT BOY SLIM


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm only 23 so effectively the 90's was when I was a kid and 00's was when I was a teen but I agree looking back at the early to mid 00's life was a lot easier and people in general did seem less fvcked up. I probably would go back if I could lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

It's funny cos the inner city crime rate in USA in the 90's was the worst it ever was.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> FAT BOY SLIM


Dorian yates.

Infinity mass shakes.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Goldline cyp

Parabolin..negma.

Pronabol 5 dbol.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Generally people aren't missing the 90's, there just missing their childhood/youth.

The decade is irrelevant.

Personally they were good times but I wouldn't go back, I've too many good things in my life now to day dream about the past.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

men behaving badly.

shyt food lol not caring about vegetables


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh less hassle at airports...

YOU'RE TAKING A SHARP HB PENCIL ON A PLANE ARE YOU MAD!?! Detain this man hes plotting to shiv the pilot and take over the plane. Back in the day none of this sh1t less paranoia.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

bodybuilding forum posts were much better in the 90's too


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

had one of the best n hottest summers back in the 90`s - remember there being a hosepipe ban i think


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the econimic downturn has made the last 4 years a bit of a [email protected] time all round really


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Everything was much easier in the 80's and 90's.. No computers no mobile phones...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Rage against the machine, smashing pumpkins, Alice in chains.

Yep, I miss the 90s


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> Oasis
> 
> Blur
> 
> ...


Escape in swansea


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

Being a kid in the 90's was awesome for films.

The Rock, Goldeneye, Demolition Man, Con Air, Terminator 2, Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves, Air Force One, Under Siege, Face/Off, Cliffhanger, American Pie &#8230;. List goes on!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Escape in swansea


My second home for a while,room 2 ...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> My second home for a while,room 2 ...


I spent the summer of 96 in there....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a white austin Montego it was the dogs bollok's,in diamond white.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

mal said:


> I had a white austin Montego it was the dogs bollok's,in diamond white.


We're talking about the 90's, not the early 80's :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> I had a white *austin Montego* it was the dogs bollok's,in diamond white.


Glad I didnt know you back then!!!!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

The prodigy,Chemical brothers(now they suck).Hardcore breakbeat,Jungle,Drum n Bass,Acid...The 90s were wild.Now it is the blanket generation


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

As I'm only 19. I can go back to my youth days of eating playing sleeping and pooing


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dux said:


> We're talking about the 90's, not the early 80's :lol:


fvk off! it was the 90's:lol:

August 1990 - 1991 - H reg ...


----------

